# Hoyt-Easton Challenge 2011



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I see poster but no prices How much to enter and what do you get?????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

this is what you should see Ted


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Same place as the last couple years?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Baldini said:


> Same place as the last couple years?


same as last year, drumondville area.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Good shoot but it seems to always fall on the same date as the Ontario 3D championships.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Funny how that happens......EVERY YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

They do it on prpose because they know that all the good shooters live in Ontario and they're afraid of getting beat on home turf.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

NOW LETS PLAY FAIR IT'S THEIR BIG SHOOT:ban:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldini said:


> They do it on prpose because they know that all the good shooters live in Ontario and they're afraid of getting beat on home turf.


Ohhhh....trash talk thread!!! LOL!!! Nice one!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

actualy i thoght you ontario boys had your championships on that date as an excuse so you wont get beat here lol.






that was just a joke. wish it was easier to find a different date. our tournament calander is already full.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Was still a good one jeronimo.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just seems odd that 2 of the biggest shoots of the year can't be on different W/E's. I'm sure both would have better attendance if on different days......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah you left out my shoot now 3 of the biggest shoots ... oh thats right I don`t think I`m conflicting... lol lol ...july 30 and 31st ...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It's just another reflection of the typical Quebec attitude. If they could have their way there would be a fence around the whole province and it would be illegal to even think in any language but french. I just wonder how Hoyt-Easton feels about their date selection. I mean, they are deliberately excluding Ontario archers from beating them and winning the substantial door prizes. It's also pretty curious that Ontario archers have made up about 10% of their shooters and have only won about 1% of the door prizes and bows... Coincidence? I don't believe in them...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I have shot it a few times and it is a good shoot.However the shoot I have the most fun at and look forward to every year is hand's down North Bay.I'm not just saying that so Ming will keep a whole lemon pie just for me lol.


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

crk:

I have nothing to do with the pie supply. You would have to discuss that matter with the ladies tnat do provide the pies. By the way for everyone's info, in case you don't see it in the OAA Program, our Running Bear will be Aug. 6th & 7th.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Baldini said:


> It's just another reflection of the typical Quebec attitude. If they could have their way there would be a fence around the whole province and it would be illegal to even think in any language but french. I just wonder how Hoyt-Easton feels about their date selection. I mean, they are deliberately excluding Ontario archers from beating them and winning the substantial door prizes. It's also pretty curious that Ontario archers have made up about 10% of their shooters and have only won about 1% of the door prizes and bows... Coincidence? I don't believe in them...


yeah and the nationals are 2000 mile away cause they dont want me to come beat them. grow up buddy. we start the year with a full calendar of tournaments. then what weekend can we choose where everyone isnt away on vacation. when ca the hoyt and easton reps make it here. there are a LOT of shoots i would like to attend but cant cause i have something else going on. seaway challenge has one the same weekend as my provincials , and Teds tourny is on my daughters birthday. just pick the one you want to shoot in and quit your whining. hows that for attitude !


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

I SEE A GROUP HUG COMING :lol3: CAN'T WE ALL GET ALONG


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well said jeronimo and by the way we do have quite a few people from ontario and ottawa comming down to the shoot each year and lots of moosekabobs


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

tony those guys HAVE to go or loose their sponsors lets get it straight now.. lol lol lol just yanking your chain and jeronimo at least we let people from the other provinces shoot .... que won`t let you win unless you live in quebec ask carl jones he won and they wouldn`t give him the medal if I have the story straight.. again just stirring the pot... bring your wife and kid to the shoot probably best birthday she`ll have I`ll spring for the cake hows that for hospitality ... like cody 12 says group hug or ceaser at least lol lol ....


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

ted its no more quebec 3d , its pro 3d now and any body can win ontario ,quebec ,usa ,italy ,any body can join pro 3d from any state or country ,does not matter .


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

as for the hoyt any body can win too as for the prizes too except for the staff hoyt shooters can win in there class but not prizes .


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Baldini, Typical Quebec attitude..what exactly is that anyways?
This I'd love to hear.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

rossi9s said:


> Baldini, Typical Quebec attitude..what exactly is that anyways?
> This I'd love to hear.


Hold that thought...let me go make some popcorn and get a drink. This is gonna be good.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

first of all im italian not french.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Tony and Jeronimo..thanks for the update.. I just might have to try the hoyt shoot again...any camping on site .. enough room for the camper????


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

lots of place ted for campers or tents.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

camping on site ????? not away from tournament...


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

yes ted not far away 3-4 minute drive


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

why not on site..... too hard to drive camper back and forth....


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

How's the layout. A lot of uphill, downhill? Mostly brush? I haven't been to Quebec in ages.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

TOOL said:


> How's the layout. A lot of uphill, downhill? Mostly brush? I haven't been to Quebec in ages.



mostly flat, last year we shot some downhill shots near the river, and in a ditch that crosses the woods, i'd say it's 75% flats and 25% downhills shots, no uphills.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Shot it 3 years in a row but it's been about 3 to 4 years now since.Would try it again when it's not conflicting with the Ontario champs.I'm told it's in a different location from when I last shot it.
Good luck with it.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not kidding. The only foreign country I shoot in is the U.S.A. They are much more like the nine Canadian provinces.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well stay home cause we wont miss you with an attitude like that.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No need for this to get nasty....

It is frusrating, and I hope that things might be changed in the future to benifit the future of our sport.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Slow down boys ,we don't need another pi**ing match.Just go shoot where ever you want to shoot and forget about it.This is a great shoot,and yes I have won abow.:darkbeer:


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

hello dan , you know me i never get nasty but when the start talking like this its not right i dont choose the dates, this date has been like this for years and we do have lots of people who come from ontario for the shoot and there all welcome ,as i go shoot in ontario when i can too ,when they say we are like 9 provinces i dont find it right ,or smart ,like i stated at the begining for the pro 3d anybody can join and are all welcome.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am with Tony.I will be there.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

And to add some more....It's the same weekend as Carl's daughter's wedding, so where to go, where to go?????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Pic said:


> And to add some more....It's the same weekend as Carl's daughter's wedding, so where to go, where to go?????


go to the wedding so i have a chance to win lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pic you in a suit ... ??????? post pictures please... lol lol


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> pic you in a suit ... ??????? post pictures please... lol lol


Probably not....but it should be a whoopin good time.....guess time will tell....LOL


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

jeronimo said:


> go to the wedding so i have a chance to win lol lol


Hehe..that would be nice of me, wouldn't it???


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> Slow down boys ,we don't need another pi**ing match.Just go shoot where ever you want to shoot and forget about it.This is a great shoot,and yes I have won abow.:darkbeer:


did you have to place Dan or is it a draw prize situation?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

all prizes are random draw. 1 chance per day and you dont need to be present . prizes are shipped if needed


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> all prizes are random draw. 1 chance per day and you dont need to be present . prizes are shipped if needed


nice i actually have a shot at winning one lol...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

if you shoot both days ,and attend the supper Saturday night you can have 3 chances. im not sure but i think there is also a drawing for the pre-registered shooters , but i need to confirm that last one.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

well i checked and yes there are 4 chances at winning a draw for a bow.1 for each day you register to shoot , 1 if you stay for the supper saturday night(res required), and 1 if you pre-register before june 30th. there are lots of other prizes also .


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm planning on attending the Hoyt Easton tournament this year for the first time, haying might be the only thing that can change it for now. Gonna have to get my bow shooting a little more consistently though, find it's hard to find a decent archery shop here in QC so i'll try to do it myself.


----------



## puce (Feb 12, 2011)

*It is Hoyt and Easton that chose that date for the tournament because their representatives are free that week-end*.


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

The site is far for many of us, even in Quebec. Didn't go last year because I couldn't find place to sleep on site and getting up at at 4:00am to drive nearly 3 hours was a bit pushing it. 
Well, this year I'll be there but not like it is changing anything: I still shiver at elite distances and some of target placement... I hope at least there will be no pheasants at 50y+. 
See you there!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

no only the crocodile looool.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

does some one have the numbers and what was the count as most shot 2 days so about 200 .. just wondering...????


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just curious do you guy's travel much to go to shoot's ie N.S or is that to far away or does it depend on the quality of shoot.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i travel a maximum of around 6 hours . i might make it all the way to N.S. to shoot some day. 
didi you drive all the way out here last week end? there was a few guys from N.S. sitting right behind me that won a dozen arrows.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

scores are up on the Pro 3D site Ted > click the first link at the top http://www.pro3d.ca/index.php?page=telechargements

i dont have any official numbers but there were 215 per-registered for saturday and over 100 walk-on's. i heard just under 800 total for the 2 days. a HUGE sucess.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I totaled it up and it comes to about 353 shooters in total I knew 800 was way to much as shot the worlds and they only shoot 20 targets per day and need 14 courses to handle 1200 people.. still a excellent turn out for sure well done...


----------

